# hello everyone x x



## kevinbird7 (Jan 12, 2008)

hi everyone , my name is kevin and i have just joined what i hope to be , a verry usefull club


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi mate and Welcome. 
I am a fairly new member, but it is a great site, with some really helpful members. 

Good Luck

Wally


----------



## sundown (Jan 12, 2008)

hello kevin, and welcome 
you've not only joined a very usefull site 
you've joined the best site on the net
very friendly crowd here  
enjoy!
sundown


----------



## loubylou (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome, what camper do you have?
Louby


----------



## Trevor (Jan 13, 2008)

kevinbird7 said:


> hi everyone , my name is kevin and i have just joined what i hope to be , a verry usefull club



Hello and welcome to the fourum


----------



## avandriver (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum  


Steve


----------

